# vou, mas é / (ir) mas é



## tritone

I've seen this expression quite a bit and have never understood. 

examples:

"Vai mas é trabalhar!"

"Vou mas é comer"


----------



## Carfer

Literally it's just an emphatic way of saying _'go work'. _Actually, it's a way of reproaching someone's behaviour. _'Instead of doing this or that, go work'. _Working is supposed to be a more acceptable behaviour than whatever the other person is doing.
_'Vou mas é comer_' is in the same line of reasoning. To eat is much preferable at this moment than whatever else you were doing.
Of course, both imply some contempt for the other person or the activitity you were previously doing.


----------



## tritone

Thanks for the explanation.

..is this phrase common in Brazil also?


----------



## Carfer

tritone said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> ..is this phrase common in brazil also?


 
I think so, but better wait for a Brazilian member.


----------



## Vanda

Extremely common!


----------



## Outsider

> "Vai mas é trabalhar!"
> 
> "Vou mas é comer"


Uma tradução possível desses exemplos é:

_Get a job!_
_You know what? I'm going to work!_


----------



## LADOPOGRU

Olá a todos!

Estou a ler um diálogo do meu livro de português. Deparei-me com as seguintes frases:

1. Não faz mal. *Vamos mas é entrar*, que o filme já vai começar.

2. Pois é, pai. mas chegámos mais depressa a casa. *Só quero é ir dormir*.

Se não me engano, as frases significam assim: 

1. Vamos mas é entrar (Let's go in...)

2. Só quero é ir dormir (All I want is to go to sleep). 

Mas não consigo perceber a estrutura. Estes são estruturas comuns em português?

Obrigado!


----------



## LADOPOGRU

Obrigado, Vanda!


----------



## Johannes

Escuta-se na linguagem informal : mas é /mais é. 
Escreve-se mas ou mais?
Ex: Vou mas / mais é dormir.
Como traduzir em inglês esse mas / mais é?


----------



## Fericire

"Vou mais é dormir" é o correto, acredito.
Em inglês, poderia ser: "I prefer sleeping than this".

"mais é" demonstra descaso.

EDIT.: Estranho, em buscadores acho várias versões, tanto de "vou mais é" quanto de "vou mas é".


----------



## Joca

Talvez *rather*:

I would rather go to sleep.


----------



## englishmania

Vou _mas é_ dormir.

É enfático.


----------



## englishmania

Fericire said:


> "Vou mais é dormir" é o correto, acredito.
> Em inglês, poderia ser: "I prefer sleeping than this".
> 
> "mais é" demonstra descaso.
> 
> EDIT.: Estranho, em buscadores acho várias versões, tanto de "vou mais é" quanto de "vou mas é".



Não estará a confundir com "Eu quero mais é que..."?


----------



## Fericire

englishmania said:


> Não estará a confundir com "Eu quero mais é que..."?



ah, sim...
obrigado pelo toque.


----------



## Istriano

Se usa tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal, mas no Brasil, a gente usa mais cristalizado:

_Eu queria é ir a Cuba agora mesmo. _ (mais comum no Brasil, nunca ouvi em Portugal)
_Eu queria era ir a Cuba agora mesmo. _(mais comum em Portugal, também possível no Brasil).


----------



## Johannes

_Johannes, divirta-se com a discussão anterior que juntei (acima) com a sua._
Obrigado, Vanda. Foi mas é muito atenta de você.
Quanto à minha duvida, se é mas ou mais, fiquei na mesma.


----------



## englishmania

É *mas*.
Vou mas é dormir.

A dúvida possivelmente deve-se ao facto de alguns brasileiros pronunciarem "mas" como "mais". Em Portugal, essa confusão não existe.


----------



## Johannes

Obrigado, Mania. Realmente em Portugal dá para ouvir "mes" ( mas).


----------



## Archimec

vou mas é dormir = I might as well go to sleep?


----------



## Johannes

*Neste* caso uma boa tradução,acho.
Agora veja este: Pergunta ( por celular) Voce está na praia?
Resposta: Não, estou não. Estou mas é em casa.


----------



## englishmania

Johannes said:


> Obrigado, Mania. Realmente em Portugal dá para ouvir "mes" ( mas).



[ɐ]


----------



## englishmania

Penso que é difícil traduzir este enfático _mas é_. No fundo, pode-se simplesmente omiti-lo.

Se eu tentasse traduzir, talvez dissesse_
Vai mas é a trabalhar!  (Just) get a job!_

"Mas é" comporta a ideia de que fazer algo contrário ao que se faz/em vez de fazer isto, vou fazer outra coisa.

_Vou mas é dormir. I'm going to bed._
Vou dormir em vez de ficar acordado, a ver TV, cansado, etc.


----------



## MèngDié

Entendo que "vou é me acabar" quer dizer "vou me esbaldar", "vou curtir ao máximo" etc. Só quero confirmar que a palavra "é" aqui na frase é facultativa, e o uso dela é só para enfatizar. Então,  "vou me acabar" tem o mesmo significado que "vou *é* me acabar". Também, em vez de dizer "vou curtir ao máximo", posso dizer "vou *é *curtir ao máximo".  É isso? Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Juntei sua pergunta ao tópico existente sobre o assunto. Veja as respostas acima do seu post.


----------



## MèngDié

Vanda said:


> Juntei sua pergunta ao tópico existente sobre o assunto. Veja as respostas acima do seu post.


 
Não sei. A minha frase não tem a palavra "mas". É só "eu vou é me acabar", não é "Eu vou mas é me acabar". Segundo você, "Eu vou me acabar", "eu vou *é *me acabar", e "eu vou *mas é* me acabar" querem dizer a mesma coisa, e a diferença se trata só do grau de enfatização?


----------



## Vanda

MèngDié said:


> Não sei. A minha frase não tem a palavra "mas". É só "eu vou é me acabar", não é "Eu vou mas é me acabar". Segundo você, "Eu vou me acabar", "eu vou *é *me acabar", e "eu vou *mas é* me acabar" querem dizer a mesma coisa, e a diferença se trata só do grau de enfatização?


Tudo a mesma coisa! Nenhuma diferença no grau. Às vezes sumprimimos o mas; às vezes, não.


----------



## J. Bailica

«Vai mas é trabalhar»:

  Pode não ajudar muito, mas é engraçado (pelo menos para quem entende sotaque da Beira Alta embrulhado em problemas de dicção)

Nota da moderação : Quem quiser dê uma olhadinha naquele famoso site de vídeos, com o título os Contemporâneos - Vai mas é trabalhar


----------



## ChineseBoy

Olá a todos!

Gostaria de saber que significa a expressão "mas é" na frase "Anda, *mas é*, beber uma cervejinha e vais ver que também nos vamos sentir mais felizes".

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Istriano

englishmania said:


> [ɐ]




Me parece que a vogal /ɐ/ de vocês se pronuncia [ɐ˖], (ou seja entre [ ɐ ] e  [æ]), acusticamente falando, por isso muitas vezes nos soa como se fosse um é:   _mas _(méx),
é uma vogal mais anterior.
A nossa vogal  /ɐ/ se pronuncia como [ɜ] (uma pronúncia mais central) quando nasal(izada) e é de pronúncia variável na posição final da palavra ([ɜ ], [ə ], [ɐ ] ou [ä ]).


----------



## Archimec

Sugestões (as minhas desculpas se estas possibilidades já foram mencionadas):
_We should rather have a beer...
We might as well have a beer..._


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado a todos!
Mas aqui não é "Anda, mas é, *para* beber uma cervejinha"?
Existe a expressão "andar + infinitivo"?


----------



## Istriano

_Anda lá, anda beber água 
_


----------



## Archimec

Com sua licença, Istriano,
_Anda lá, anda beber água>Come on, let's drink some water _(julgo eu...)


----------



## Outsider

Archimec said:


> vou mas é dormir = I might as well go to sleep?


Podia ser, ou em alternativa "(Right...)I'm off to bed!"


----------



## Heteronym

"Vai mas é trabalhar!"

It does depend on the context, doesn't it? Let's imagine you're having a row with a lazy bastard who's lecturing you, and you want to cut him off, in this case you could say, _Get a job!_

Imagine that your employee is late and trying to give you an excuse, you could use, _Just get __to work!_

Or if someone is dawdling in the office, you could say, _Get back to work!_


----------

